# Bringing Filipina girlfriend to UK



## george75 (Nov 24, 2014)

hi there i have a qs for u guys and thank u for helpin us im born in ireland but been in the uk since i was 4 years old i consider myself as a uk citizin 
im trying get my phillipino gf here on a fiancee visa i have 3 k savings and i am self employed
my qs is can i show just 6 months wages as self employed from the same comppany or do i need show a full years taxes i earn 600 a week b4 tax for the last6 months
theres proberly another 3 months with the same company ahead of me can i just show the 5 months and they determine its ok ?
also the born in ireland thing will it effect us we been waiting 3v years its killing us last few years been bad work wise now its great thank u in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under the UK immigration rules, you need a year's account of self-employment to sponsor her, plus a host of documents in support. Read Section 9 of FM1.7.
What passport do you hold? If you only have Irish passport, then it's possible to bring her under EU rules which has no financial requirement.


----------



## george75 (Nov 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Under the UK immigration rules, you need a year's account of self-employment to sponsor her, plus a host of documents in support. Read Section 9 of FM1.7.
> What passport do you hold? If you only have Irish passport, then it's possible to bring her under EU rules which has no financial requirement.


joppa thank u so much for your reply could u elaberate on the financail reqiuerment i hold a irsh passport i was boorn in dublin thank u so much we been streessing so much we cant get info anywhere


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you just hold Irish passport and no UK one, then you may be able to bring her over under the EU regulations. You need to be either married to her or have lived together for two years with documentary evidence such as joint tenancy. She then applies for EEA family permit in Manila, which costs nothing. You need to be exercising treaty rights in UK by working. Self-employment is fine. The permit is valid for 6 months, and after arriving in UK, she can apply for residence card valid 5 years with the right to work.


----------



## george75 (Nov 24, 2014)

george75 said:


> joppa thank u so much for your reply could u elaberate on the financail reqiuerment i hold a irsh passport i was boorn in dublin thank u so much we been streessing so much we cant get info anywhere


are u saying if i bring her in eu rulesthere no finacial reqiurement to be shown to the border agency in the uk?


----------



## george75 (Nov 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If you just hold Irish passport and no UK one, then you may be able to bring her over under the EU regulations. You need to be either married to her or have lived together for two years with documentary evidence such as joint tenancy. She then applies for EEA family permit in Manila, which costs nothing. You need to be exercising treaty rights in UK by working. Self-employment is fine. The permit is valid for 6 months, and after arriving in UK, she can apply for residence card valid 5 years with the right to work.


so if i marry her in manilla she can come here and we can be toogher as lond as i am working and have savings bit no need show accounts for a year ?also she can apply to stay i think if i marry her there takes a year or so to proceess her come here to uk from msanilla sorry for so many qs if this is true i will buy you and ur wife dinner a classy one can u confirm?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you marry her in the Philippines, she can apply for EEA family permit provided you are in work - just confirmation of self-employment such as letter from accountant, registration as self-employed with HMRC and perhaps a few bank statements showing you are making money. You don't need a year's accounts. The permit will take up to 60 business days (about 3 months) to come through though some get it within a few weeks.


----------



## george75 (Nov 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, if you marry her in the Philippines, she can apply for EEA family permit provided you are in work - just confirmation of self-employment such as letter from accountant, registration as self-employed with HMRC and perhaps a few bank statements showing you are making money. You don't need a year's accounts. The permit will take up to 60 business days (about 3 months) to come through though some get it within a few weeks.


omg we been trying 3 yearsand its that simple ?i cant belive it im gonna cry
we been thru so much stress ans hart acjhe trying save and u tell me that 
i owe u big time 
p;lzz inbox u bank detauils i will send u some mony so u can have dinner on me its the least i can do u cant be doin this type of work for free my friend thank u so much 
and dont be shy send me i insist


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your kind thoughts are enough. If you like, perhaps a donation to Ebola crisis: Ebola Crisis Appeal | Disasters Emergency Committee


----------



## george75 (Nov 24, 2014)

done thank u so much my freind u have no idea wat u have done


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh thanks for the donation.
Just to remind you that you have no British passport? And don't intend to get one? Because if you are dual British/Irish national and holding both passports, you cannot bring her to UK under EU rules.


----------

